# July site stats



## Chris (Jul 31, 2005)

For anyone interested:

Total Hits 2,136,770 
Total Files 1,039,170 
Total Pages 444,437 
Total Visits 25,580 
Total KBytes 21,409,274 

Avg/Max 

Hits per Hour 2,872 9,303 
Hits per Day 68,928 89,662 
Files per Day 33,521 46,641 
Pages per Day 14,336 24,226 
Visits per Day 825 1,275 
KBytes per Day 690,622 2,143,716


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2005)

Top 20 of 582 Total Search Strings 

# Hits Search String 

1 57 6.19% sevenstring.org 
2 21 2.28% buckethead unmasked 
3 13 1.41% ibanez 7 string 
4 9 0.98% caparison guitars 
5 9 0.98% ibanez 7 
6 9 0.98% petrucci triaxis settings 
7 9 0.98% sevenstring 
8 8 0.87% ibanez seven string 
9 8 0.87% rg7620 
10 7 0.76% j 
11 6 0.65% http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.phpp=10402 
12 6 0.65% ibanez rg7620 
13 6 0.65% ibanez uv 777bk 
14 6 0.65% rg 7620 
15 6 0.65% schecter c7 hellraiser 
16 5 0.54% c-7 hellraiser 
17 5 0.54% ibanez ex3700 
18 5 0.54% ibanez rg1527 
19 5 0.54% rg1527 
20 5 0.54% rg7421


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2005)

Top 30 of 80 Total Countries 

# Hits Files KBytes Country 

1 1124964 52.65% 515650 49.62% 11069783 51.71% Network 
2 473808 22.17% 257824 24.81% 6219601 29.05% US Commercial 
3 264556 12.38% 118234 11.38% 1828088 8.54% Unresolved/Unknown 
4 61495 2.88% 23261 2.24% 174411 0.81% Canada 
5 51882 2.43% 31899 3.07% 287064 1.34% US Educational 
6 21092 0.99% 15967 1.54% 134078 0.63% Australia 
7 17048 0.80% 6650 0.64% 108530 0.51% United Kingdom 
8 16112 0.75% 10814 1.04% 111900 0.52% Sweden 
9 12338 0.58% 3561 0.34% 22306 0.10% Belgium 
10 9635 0.45% 3580 0.34% 25241 0.12% Poland 
11 9377 0.44% 5906 0.57% 153647 0.72% US Military 
12 8441 0.40% 6583 0.63% 43989 0.21% Finland 
13 7390 0.35% 4064 0.39% 907692 4.24% Non-Profit Organization 
14 6982 0.33% 5912 0.57% 33310 0.16% Singapore 
15 6744 0.32% 5458 0.53% 30543 0.14% Netherlands 
16 6292 0.29% 3920 0.38% 20580 0.10% Indonesia 
17 5854 0.27% 2065 0.20% 25607 0.12% France 
18 4453 0.21% 2180 0.21% 6780 0.03% Denmark 
19 4423 0.21% 841 0.08% 10880 0.05% Mexico 
20 3724 0.17% 2667 0.26% 7368 0.03% Norway 
21 2657 0.12% 1846 0.18% 18431 0.09% Turkey 
22 2106 0.10% 1777 0.17% 9755 0.05% Italy 
23 1954 0.09% 1501 0.14% 11332 0.05% Germany 
24 1773 0.08% 1378 0.13% 7763 0.04% Japan 
25 1391 0.07% 830 0.08% 8176 0.04% Israel 
26 1135 0.05% 411 0.04% 3809 0.02% Spain 
27 1106 0.05% 1006 0.10% 8528 0.04% Brazil 
28 772 0.04% 263 0.03% 1350 0.01% Taiwan 
29 727 0.03% 725 0.07% 2894 0.01% Switzerland 
30 673 0.03% 552 0.05% 4233 0.02% Czech Republic


----------



## Drew (Jul 31, 2005)

Chris said:


> 11 9377 0.44% 5906 0.57% 153647 0.72% US Military



You, I assume?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## Leon (Jul 31, 2005)

5 51882 2.43% 31899 3.07% 287064 1.34% US Educational 

i've been rock'n this one lately, since i don't have the internet in my home right now.


----------

